# Meledor Farm Cornwall March 2020



## loulou (Mar 29, 2020)

Im surprised that this place does not appear to have been posted on this forum yet...
Anyway got to explore this place on a beautiful sunny day. The farm is nestled within very active clay workings belonging to imerys, so therefore is not easily accessible and its a bit of a hike to get there. 

Some history:
The actual farmhouse itself was built in the 1500's and was once part of a larger manor house.
The last family to occupy this farm was my friends grandparents who also owned neighbouring pennance farm (also derelict). They were bought out of their property by imerys around 15 to 20 years ago and bought another farm nearby which is still going, grandparents and all!

Sadly the farmhouse is no longer accessible so i could not get any interior shots which i am absolutely gutted about! There was still quite alot to see here though.
If you are curious about the interior of the farmhouse there is a goontuber who did manage to get in there a few years back.....



Here is what the farmhouse looked like shortly after it was vacated










And here is what it looks like today...







As you can see quite a big difference, the front of the house where the lawn was is completely overgrown so couldnt get a shot.


The rest of the photos....



























































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (Mar 29, 2020)

Not sure that merits nearly 50 photos. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Bayons (Mar 29, 2020)

What an amazing looking farmhouse! Such a terrible shame it's been allowed to go to rack and ruin.


----------



## wolfism (Mar 29, 2020)

For an overgrown farm steading, that's actually really attractive. Agree that the granite-built farmhouse is unusual, particularly the chimney.


----------



## loulou (Mar 29, 2020)

There were more photos than that hughie lol


----------



## loulou (Mar 29, 2020)

I know such a shame its been left to ruin. My friend was quite upset to see it in this way. They had no choice but to leave though. Imerys told them to take there offer or they will buid the tip around them, and that's exactly what they have done


----------



## HughieD (Mar 29, 2020)

loulou said:


> There were more photos than that hughie lol



Ha ha. OK. Working towards!


----------



## Catweazle64 (Mar 30, 2020)

Cool find


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 30, 2020)

A nice collection of photos showing abandoned cars and farm machinery and the farm house. Love it. Thanks.


----------



## Tupilaq (Mar 31, 2020)

Lovely farm, such a shame to see it standing empty.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice, I clocked this when I was down there on hol last year but think I dismissed it as it was a bit far from where I was.
Nice to see iot finally done!


----------



## loulou (Mar 31, 2020)

BikinGlynn said:


> Nice, I clocked this when I was down there on hol last year but think I dismissed it as it was a bit far from where I was.
> Nice to see iot finally done!



Ah I'm glad someone else noticed this site but gutted it hasn't been covered on here before as I would have loved to have seen more pics of the interior- its seems to be decaying rapidly


----------



## MrGruffy (Apr 2, 2020)

Nothing wrong with the number of pictures sometimes there is never enough.


----------



## loulou (Apr 2, 2020)

MrGruffy said:


> Nothing wrong with the number of pictures sometimes there is never enough.



I completely agree. I like to feel like I'm being taken on a tour of the place to get that ruinenlust feeling


----------



## urban-dorset (May 9, 2020)

I have seen photos of it before (last year perhaps?), but maybe not on DP.


----------

